# PWM HUB richtig anschließen



## froggy94 (26. Mai 2016)

*PWM HUB richtig anschließen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir nun zum ersten mal einen Rechner selber zusammengebaut. Es hat auch alles soweit geklappt und er läuft wunderbar. Das einzige Problem ist, dass die Gehäuselüfter immer auf 100% laufen und nervig laut sind.
Deswegen habe ich den Verdacht, dass ich den PWM HUB nicht richtig angeschlossen habe.

Und zwar hat mein Mainboard (GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-Gaming-5-Mainboard), soweit ich weiß,  lediglich einen einzigen 4 pol. Steckplatz, der eine PWM-Signalmodulation unterstützt. Dort habe ich dann die Lüftung der CPU eingesteckt, da in der Gebrauchsanweisung stand, dass der CPU Lüfter dort eingesteckt werden muss, damit dieser sich selbständig regulieren kann. 
Dementsprechend konnte ich den PWM HUB dort nicht mehr einstecken und musste ihn in einen anderen 4 pol. Anschluss, ohne PWM-Siganlmodulation, des Mainboards einstecken, obwohl es auch bei diesem hieß, dass dieser in einen 4 pol. Anschluss muss, der eine PWM-Signalmodulation unterstützt. 

Nun zu meiner Frage. Ist es richtig, wenn ich nun den PWM HUB in den 4 pol. Anschluss des Mainboards stecken, der eine PWM-Signalmodulation unterstützt, und dann den 4 pol. Stecker des CPU Lüfter an den ersten 3 pol. Steckplatz des PWM HUB stecken? Werden dann alle Lüfter anhand des CPU Lüfter geregelt?

Oder wie schließt man denn einen PWM HUB richtig an?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will. Ansonsten einfach nochmal nachfragen, wenn etwas unverständlich formuliert ist oder Informationen fehlen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Pos-Pit (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM HUB richtig anschließen*

Ja das kannst du machen wenn der 4 pol steker ind den3 pol hub Passt.


----------



## Pos-Pit (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM HUB richtig anschließen*

Ja und es werden alle lüfter dann über die cpu lüfter Steurung geregelt was ja nicht unbedingt schlecht ist


----------



## marvinj (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM HUB richtig anschließen*

Ich habe meinen PWM Hub von Phanteks an einen 4 Pin und 3 Pin angeschlossen. Ergebnis war dasselbe. Mainboard regelt die Lüfter entsprechend des ersten Lüfters des Hubs und die anderen werden über dieselbe Spannung versorgt, aber ggf. mit nterschiedlucher Drehzahl.
Ich würde den Hub nicht an den CPU Lüfteranschluss klemmen.
Alle 4 Pin Lüfter können auch mit 3 Pins betrieben werden.
Hast du den PWM Hub mit z.B. einem 4 Pin Molex oder SATA Stromanschlsus angeschlossen? Wenn ja, werden Dauerhaft 12V -> 100% angelegt, und die MB Regelung wird umgangen. Im 3 Pin Betrieb also nur die Spannungsversorgung über das Mainboard (3 Pin Asnchluss schafft etwa 20Watt(3-4 Lüfter) ohne zusätzliche Anschlüsse


----------



## GrueneMelone (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM HUB richtig anschließen*

Kurzer Tipp da ich das Board auch habe. Nimm für den Hub einfach den CPU opt anschluss direkt neben dem normalen CPU-Anschluss. Soweit ich weiß ist der auch richtig 4-PIN PWM.


----------



## Faxe007 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM HUB richtig anschließen*

Ich würde nach einer anderen Lösung suchen: Der CPU Lüfter regelt bei Belastung sehr schnell hoch und runter. Wenn jetzt mehrere Lüfter quer im Gehäuse auf die selbe Drehzahl geregelt werden dann ist das unangenehm weil alle Lüfter nervös rauf und runter föhnen....


----------



## Fafafin (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM HUB richtig anschließen*

Die 3 Sysfan-Anschlüsse des Mainboards können kein PWM sondern nur Spannungsregelung. Daher ist ein PWM-Hub fehl am Platze. Du könntest die 3 Gehäuselüfter direkt an den 3 Sysfan-Anschlüssen des Mainboards anschließen und separat in der Drehzahl steuern.


----------



## Gio14 (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PWM HUB richtig anschließen*

Wo musste ich denn dann meinen Hub anschließen der bei dem Bequiet Silent base 801 integriert war?


----------

